# I Am Pursuing Weekend Work



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If anyone needs some weekend work done I would be happy to help. With another little one on the way I would like to put some extra cash in the bank.

I am a late twenties contractor working on NAS Pensacola. I can provide a resume if needed to adequately suppress any doubt of my authenticity.

I am capable of any odd job from lawn maintenance to computer repairs. I use to run my own fencing business as well. So I am very comfortable with most all hand tools, and a variety of power equipment. I have all of my own hand, power, and yard tools. You will not have to worry about yours coming up missing.

My name is Matthew Watts and I can be reached at 850-293-1438. Or PM me and it will go straight to my phone. Thanks.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Matt taught me how to replace the radiator on my old explorer and we got the serpentine belt done too. Never had an issue with it new owner hasn't either . 

Matt, I don't know how much money I can spare at the moment, but with the up coming surgery I need to get as much work around the house done as possible. Ill try n sell a few toys I don't use anymore .

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We just moved down here 3 weeks ago and opened our shop so right now I am not that busy... but in the future, hopefully near future, we will probably be busy as heck.. I may need some extra help on Saturdays doing simple stuff like oil changes and things... if your interested in that kind of stuff and are still looking then I will keep ya in mind and contact ya when that time comes.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Breeze said:


> We just moved down here 3 weeks ago and opened our shop so right now I am not that busy... but in the future, hopefully near future, we will probably be busy as heck.. I may need some extra help on Saturdays doing simple stuff like oil changes and things... if your interested in that kind of stuff and are still looking then I will keep ya in mind and contact ya when that time comes.


Yes that sounds great. Please keep me in mind. (Edited:Sorry i thought you were in Gulf Breeze when i posted that.) But that still sounds good.

Matt


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just hired Matt to do some fence and deck work, what a nice guy. Showed up when he said he would, worked very hard and did great work for a honest price. Would hire him again for sure. If you would rather fish than do honey do's, than he can help you out. Thanks Matt.
:thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Shawn. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I built a 10' fence gate this weekend for Rich from the forum. Thanks for the work Rich, it was great meeting you.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn, Matt we need to talk my fence needs help ! 
ill talk to you tomorrow about what I need


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Matt, I just bought a foreclosure in Gulf Breeze and we will need a lot of help with Painting and landscaping. I should be able to keep you busy for a while. We wont be closing on the house for about 6 wks. But would gladly pay to have you work with us.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hall Pass said:


> Matt, I just bought a foreclosure in Gulf Breeze and we will need a lot of help with Painting and landscaping. I should be able to keep you busy for a while. We wont be closing on the house for about 6 wks. But would gladly pay to have you work with us.


Lets do it! Call me. 293-1438. Thanks Adam. 

Matt


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We are doing some low impact remodeling to the home we are renting for the home owner/good buddy. Wanted to share my most recent project. This is a before and after. I am currently redoing the shelving system inside. It makes the girlfriend happy anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

hi, how much is your hourly rate for yardwork and various light stuff around the house?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I've never thought about it hourly. I usually come see what you have for me to do, then agree on a fixed sum. It is always very fair.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Kenton said:


> I built a 10' fence gate this weekend for Rich from the forum. Thanks for the work Rich, it was great meeting you.


You did a great job, Matt. Sorry to be so long getting back to you but we took off for Texas right after you and I worked on the fence. For those looking for some help on a project, I highly recommend Matt. He shows up early, works hard and does quality work at a very fair price. That's hard to beat.


----------

